# Calvin, Luther, and the other Reformers



## YoungLearner (Nov 1, 2014)

After reading Lito Nosa's blog on this website, I set out to find more out about this upcoming movie, "Let the Lion Roar".

While this has probably been discussed on here before, this is a new one to me. Where do people get the idea that the Reformers, especially Calvin and Luther, are anti-Semites? I was under the impression that both did not hate Jews as an ethnic group, but hated Zionism. When I say Zionism, I mean the idea that Jews are more important than Christians, that the Christian Church is just a blip on God's plan for Israel, etc. The kind of stuff that John Hagee and his ilk cram down people necks. Can anyone enlighten me?

A link to an interview from the man who plays Calvin:
Kevin Sorbo on playing John Calvin in “Let the Lion Roar,” plans for a “God’s Not Dead” sequel and his support of the “Gosnell” movie - Faith, Media & Culture

Another thing, I was looking over some rather simplistic Christian history material for a homeschooling family. They did not have much to say about the Reformation and what they did have to say was whittled down to a few sentences. It specifically said that Luther was an emotional and sensitive man, and I forget about Calvin. Then it went into detail about Wesley and Charles Stanley and Finney. No Spurgeon, or any of the other Godly men of the 1800 and 1900s. I haven't read much on or by Luther, but is that all he boils down to, just an emotional and sensitive man? Come on now.


----------



## Quatchu (Nov 1, 2014)

I watched the trailer. Seems low budget conspiracy propaganda. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqclPckPjHU


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 1, 2014)

It seems sort of like the 'Dispensationalist Empire Strikes Back'. It's true Luther became embittered against the Jews at the end of his life, but I don't believe Calvin was anti-Jewish.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 1, 2014)

Quatchu said:


> Seems low budget



Indeed. It looks like they're using lots of Photoshop-generated lighting effects to cover up for the fact that they got their wardrobe and fake beards from a costume shop at the mall.


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like a history channel dramatized documentary.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Nov 1, 2014)

I saw a clip of this on TBN and Pentecostal sources don't tend to favor Augustinian views so the jury is out on this one.... although I think Kevin Sobo has a good heart. He's been somewhat shook up after his strokes, going from super fit to more fragile. The experience left him more humble it appears. I don't doubt his sincerity.

Calvin was 'loud and brash in his views" doesn't appear he was much of an Augustinian "thank God there was a rebutal'
He refers more to misconceptions than accomplishments

Not seeing evidence of strength of the documentary. Little said about Jesus or how reformers were magnifying Jesus.


----------



## YoungLearner (Nov 1, 2014)

I already knew that it was going to be cheaply made with a convoluted plot. Most of those sort of things are. But others, including people I personally know, will eat it up. They'll go on and on about how the Reformers hated Jews and all that. 

What my question is does that claim have any backing? Did any of them ever write about specifically hating Jews as an ethnic group? Or is it more along the lines of 'Judaism is a dead religion that will not save anyone"? If so, then that is not the same thing as being anti-Semitic. 

My other question sort of deals with the same thing. Can anyone in their right mind legitimately say that the Reformers were just emotional and sensitive men, and that's where they got all of their theology? How do we refute that? I know very well that the Reformers and the Godly men and women who came before and after them were just humans. Christians, but just humans. I'm not trying to set them on a pedestal, but can't these people see that they were Christians who were greatly used by God?


----------



## Quatchu (Nov 2, 2014)

Luther wrote an entire book called "On the Jews and Their Lies" where he seems to suggest very harsh measures. I think though the case was the culture itself was rather negative to Jews, I think Luther was simple touting the dominate view. its way to easy to push our post-WWII opinions onto a world that never knew it. I feel sure that 500 years from now people will be putting us on trail for not adhering to 26th century ideas and morals. Every age has its cultural sins, they did, we will, its time we stop making a fuss about it.


----------

